# 2014 Fall Icelandic Fleeces for Sale!



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

As many of you know, Icelandic sheep are typically shorn twice a year. Traditionally, the spring fleeces were used for felt or sacks or sails or other rough things. Poorer nutrition from hay, dirt from being in a barn both lend themselves to just average fleeces, as well as the stress on the ewes of growing new lambs. In the fall, sheep are shorn again, and lambs for the first time. This fleece is supreme, soft, and downright luscious! The sheep have had good nutrition all summer long and have been outside in a clean, grassy pasture. Plus, lamb fleece is always softer than adult fleeces.

We have six lamb fleeces and a few adult fleeces this year. Because of my parents' house fire, we couldn't have the shearer out so most of the adult fleeces were a felted mess. A couple rooed their fleeces out and had nice fleeces. Some had slightly felted tips. 

We are selling the adult fleeces for $10 a pound and the lamb fleeces for $30 a pound. Remember, Icelandics have very low lanolin so you are really getting a pound of fiber. Most adult fleeces have about 3-4 pounds of fleece, and most lambs have around two. 

So, without further ado, here are pictures of the sheep. I don't have pictures of the fleeces off the sheep, but I can take some if you want. Just holler!

:banana:

So first we have a couple of little white ewe lambs. We have a few of those. All white, all almost sparkly.

Then we have a silver ewe. She was an adult, I believe. Her fleece is pretty luscious.

Then we have a little silver moorit ram lamb. 

Then there is Gunnar, the father of the flock. His fleece is huge, our shearer said 8 pounds, but it has some felty bits. I will be skirting those out. 

Last, here is a picture of the fleece Philip claimed, and the sheep it came from. It's a lovely silver moorit. My mom has already sold the ram to another breeder out west. He's one of our best lambs in a while.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

P.S. It's possible that one with the black face was a lamb. I'll ask my mom and check the fleeces. 

Gunnar wants to know where his fleece went!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Kelsey, Put me down for one of the Lambs. :sing:
Are you skirting these? 
I trust you to pick me out a good one!
Let me know where to send payment.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Beautiful! I love Icelandic to spin. Sadly I'm not going to get any, I have several in my stash I really need to start using.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

What color do you want Hercsmama? I have white, silver with black tips, and a grey. 
And yes, I'll be lightly skirting these. Icelandic don't have enough lanolin to hold their fleeces together in a blanket, so I'll basically be removing anything terribly dirty, felted, or full of hay. (Anything that won't wash up.)


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I forgot to mention, some of these fleeces have a 6" staple length.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Hmmmm, Silver sounds nice, or grey...I trust you, just pick me out something yummy!:thumb:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

How about this one?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Or this one? It's got a little bit of moorit in it.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I really like them both!
But my budget says only one.......let's go with the first one!:sing:
That grey/silver is just gorgeous!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Gotcha! I'll skirt it and weigh it and then send you a PM.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

do you still have the silver with black tips?


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

or the silver ewe in the picture? so you can get the whole fleece or just by the lb, right? Is this a good breed to venture into with? I have only spun roving, and only merino at that.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

No, Hercsmama took the silver one with some black in it. 

I have an adult ewe fleece that is has black. It's a little coarser than a lamb fleece, but still very nice. I will sell it by the pound.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

shoot!:facepalm: so the adult is $10.00 per lb, how much does the fleece you mentioned above weigh? I think I would like 2 maybe 3 lbs. also, would this be a fleece to use valkyrie combs on? Would it be the 2 row combs or the 2 row mini? or the extra fine? I am so confused when it comes to the combs.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Do you have any left?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I will weigh fleeces today. Sorry, things are crazy here getting ready for Hostfest. 
I've used both two row mini combs and single row full sized coma with great success. 
MamaJ, I have all the white lamb fleeces left and Gunnar's adult fleece still. And a moorit adult fleece from a yearling.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

I am interested in the adult ones. I may want a whole fleece.  pictures when you get a chance?


----------



## Romanesca (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow, theyÂ´re such pretty, petite sheep! For some reason I thought Icelandics were bigger.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> I will weigh fleeces today. Sorry, things are crazy here getting ready for Hostfest.
> I've used both two row mini combs and single row full sized coma with great success.
> MamaJ, I have all the white lamb fleeces left and Gunnar's adult fleece still. And a moorit adult fleece from a yearling.


leaning towards the moorit...


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;m still processing my own sheep&#8217;s fleece. I hope you offer this next year.


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

If I wanted to get something from your stay shop, could it be mailed together?


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

What's still available?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

All the whites are still available, and so is Gunnar's fleece. 
And yes, I can ship things together.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Do you have a pic of gunners? The moorit is gone?


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Nope, the moorit is still there too. I forgot that one.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka said:


> Nope, the moorit is still there too. I forgot that one.


Can I see a pic of that ?


----------



## kandmcockrell (Oct 10, 2008)

I would like two lbs of the adult fleece we were talking about that has black. Also will order some stuff from your etsy. I will put a note so you know it is me. Thanks! Hope you have a good time at Hostfest and sell lots!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I am finally going to weigh fleeces and take promised pictures today. :bouncy:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Turns out I can't send pictures in private messages from my phone. 
Here's the adult silver fleece for kandmcockrell:
I'll be picking out the felted tips as I skirt.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It seems most fleeces will weigh around 1 pound 8 ounces after skirting. 
Mama J, I got into skirting that dark moorit fleece and it is pretty bad. Very felty and sunbleached. I do have white lamb fleeces and Gunnar's fleece yet.


----------



## 1buttercup (Oct 6, 2014)

Hi there!
I'm new to this but would be interested in a bit of Gunnar's fleece if there is still some available. Is 1 or 2 lbs under the minimum that you like to sell? 
Thanks,
Brenda


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I will sell by the pound. Just tell me how many pounds you want.


----------



## 1buttercup (Oct 6, 2014)

I'm so new at this...I'm thinking 1lb might be a good start for spinning. I'll see if I can figure out how to send a private message


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh, and hey, welcome to the Fold!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Well I wish the moorit had been better. What's left? I have a spinning demo November 8 and didn't want to use my alpaca, as I don't have as much experience spinning it. I need enough to spin on for about 8 hours.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a silvery pale moorit lamb fleece, several white lamb fleeces, and some of Gunnar's fleece, which is a lighter moorit.
Also we are getting nine more sheep Sunday, so there will be more fleeces soon.


----------

